# Disney is dropping an Extra Magic Hour



## SOS8260456 (Jul 28, 2012)

I just read an article about Disney making the evening EMH two hours instead of three starting in 2013.  I guess that last hour just isn't generating enough to justify it.  

I for one will miss it.  I love walking through the parks after midnight with practically no crowds, a cool breeze blowing even during the hottest times of the year, going on favorite rides several times in a row with little to no wait time.........

First, the took my favorite parade away, Spectromagic, and now this.  However, on the plus side for Spectro...on our recent trip we took the backstage tour and went in the building where the parade floats are kept and both parade floats were uncovered.  So I asked the tour guide, if there was any chance of Spectro coming back and he said that while he could not say anything for sure, the Spectro floats had been covered up for the longest time and now they are uncovered.  So I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sweetdana (Oct 12, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I just read an article about Disney making the evening EMH two hours instead of three starting in 2013.  I guess that last hour just isn't generating enough to justify it.
> 
> I for one will miss it.  I love walking through the parks after midnight with practically no crowds, a cool breeze blowing even during the hottest times of the year, going on favorite rides several times in a row with little to no wait time.........
> 
> First, the took my favorite parade away, Spectromagic, and now this.  However, on the plus side for Spectro...on our recent trip we took the backstage tour and went in the building where the parade floats are kept and both parade floats were uncovered.  So I asked the tour guide, if there was any chance of Spectro coming back and he said that while he could not say anything for sure, the Spectro floats had been covered up for the longest time and now they are uncovered.  So I am keeping my fingers crossed.


The last hour the park was usually empty. Even during super busy seasons they have  been  extending reg hours so if MK is open until midnight, it was exten hours from 12-3, and park mostly died off by 2.    If enough people complain it might change back, but no far the missers are far and few inbetween.


----------



## rsackett (Oct 12, 2012)

I doubt that they will bring it back given how low the crowds are during that last hour.  My teenage girls LOVE the evening EMHs and I am sure they will miss that last hour!

Ray


----------

